# What are the experienced guys thoughts about this weekend? - West Galveston



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

This weekend is my brother's bachelor party in West Galveston and as luck would have it things look rough, rainy, and windy in the surf. We are all rigged and ready to go for Reds and Shark. Months of planning and the weather turns out like is forecasted, SMH! With that being said what would an experienced surf fisherman's plan be for this weekend? Just tough it out and still fish the surf? Or, modify the plan and rigging to fish elsewhere? We will have kayaks as well as a 20' bay boat available to use if that makes any difference.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, this isn't the greatest weekend to hit the surf....it is going to be rolling all weekend. Right now, they have it a 3-5 which usually means 4-6. You guys are going to get pounded trying to get baits out in the yak. You could try fishing mitchels or SLP to get away from the wind and the waves but there is going to be a ton of freshwater flowing out of both of those places.

Sorry, I wish I had a better answer for you.

-SA


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

sharkinaggie said:


> Unfortunately, this isn't the greatest weekend to hit the surf....it is going to be rolling all weekend. Right now, they have it a 3-5 which usually means 4-6. You guys are going to get pounded trying to get baits out in the yak. You could try fishing mitchels or SLP to get away from the wind and the waves but there is going to be a ton of freshwater flowing out of both of those places.
> 
> Sorry, I wish I had a better answer for you.
> 
> -SA


Precisely what my rookie surf fishing thoughts were all pointing to. I appreciate the information! If the fishing is going to be bad on the calm side we may take our chances with the rough surf. Two of us have a lot of hours in yaks on some rough water so other than it being no fun I think the surf may be our best bet it sounds like. At least the fish should be there. I don't want to fish somewhere the fish aren't going to be. Which I assume is what happens when you get abundant fresh water flowing.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's not the rough water that's gonna hurt the fishing, it's all the fresh water. Your odds of catching something will be better in the surf than anywhere else.


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

sharkchum said:


> It's not the rough water that's gonna hurt the fishing, it's all the fresh water. Your odds of catching something will be better in the surf than anywhere else.


That males sense to me. We will be in the surf fighting the rough water it sounds like.

Typically, I've had better fishing days in rough water rather than calm anyways. Wish us luck guys and gals. PFD's will be for sure needed this weekend.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

SB09 said:


> That males sense to me. We will be in the surf fighting the rough water it sounds like.
> 
> Typically, I've had better fishing days in rough water rather than calm anyways. Wish us luck guys and gals. PFD's will be for sure needed this weekend.


In all honesty man, you guys will have just as good of a chance hangin a shark on casting gear as you would with a yaked rod...especially with the water being muddy and rough. No need to drop baits deep when the water is chocolate milk. Plus, you are going to have a hell of time getting a long line to hold when conditions are like that.

Good luck!

-SA


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Might need to step up to sand bags instead of weights. That would save yah another kayak trip out there. Sometimes you need to know when to abort too. If it were me I would get set up 'light' and if things look ok ramp it up but yeah...


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

I would fish the open surf away from any channel, cut or pass. Yak out 2 big baits to the 2nd or 3rd gut no farther than 300yds in case you have to reel em in quick if a storm pops up. Catch some whiting or mullet, cut the tail off, run a 16/0 circle thru the nose and cast out on heavy casting rods to the back of the 1st or 2nd gut whichever you can wade out to. Chances are you will get a blacktip or bull feeding in close. The rougher the surf, the better your chances are to get one or two on the casted rods. Hope the weed doesn't spoil your trip. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you all very much for the information. Very kind of everyone to be willing to share. We are going to give it a good try for sure. I've got tackle for just about every distance/depth the fish can be and nothing but time to spare. I will throw up some pictures here regardless of if we catch anything or not. There's always things to take pictures of.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Look for area's with a lot of shell on the beach to fish. The shell holds fish like reds and drum and are more productive than area's with nothing but sand. Use fresh cut mullet or jumbo shrimp on 5/0 to 7/0 circle hooks casted in to the first and second gut.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice information Sharkchum


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, we struck out. We all learned why it's called fishing this weekend. The wind was stiff to overpowering and the surf was pretty horrible. Casting was tough. Yaked one bait out and didn't think it was a good idea to do so again. Either way a good time was had by all. 

Even the bay was almost unbearable. I have a new respect for those that fish the West Bay of Galveston. We never found any water deeper than 7-8 foot all weekend.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

SB09 said:


> We never found any water deeper than 7-8 foot all weekend.


Just curious here...Were you expecting deeper water then that? That is pretty deep water for most of the bay systems along the Texas coast.

-SA


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

sharkinaggie said:


> Just curious here...Were you expecting deeper water then that? That is pretty deep water for most of the bay systems along the Texas coast.
> 
> -SA


Not really expecting deeper water. I was however expecting more depth change and guts within the bay.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah I gotcha. 

-SA


----------

